# Sasha, my rottie



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

Sasha, my rottie










I brought her home December 2003 from the Chilton Co Humane Society. They were going to kill her as soon as her last puppy, Ty, died. The others had died from intestinal worms and he was very anemic and weak. I brought him home first and boarded Sasha while I tried to save her son. We lost Ty, but Sasha has been living with me since then. 

Sasha was actually named in memory of a pregnant white gsd that lost her life at that shelter. I believe she was posted on this board. Rescue had been found for her, but due to a breakdown in communication on the shelter staffs part, the white gsd was euthanized (just before delivering pups) after the commitment from the rescue was made. It was especially heartbreaking. 

My Sasha taught me so much... about the rottie breed, myself and my own dogs. She was my first foster. Bringing her into my life was a milestone that catapulted me in rescue and specifically, fostering dogs. 

Sasha was officiallly diagnosed today with osteosarcoma by x-ray. I had suspected if for several weeks now when she started with a limp in her forelimb. I have babied her along with Rimadyl until it became apparant her quality of life had declined significantly. We don't know her age, but was probably over 12.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry that Sasha was felled by cancer. I am also so happy that she had you to love and care for her. What a great chance you gave her for a second and much better life.


Good bye, Sasha with the beautiful eyes.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Sasha

What a beauty...


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry chris, he went through a lot and hopefully you were there for him, I'm really sorry he succumbbed to cancer....


----------



## firenurseireland (Mar 4, 2007)

SASHA! What a beautiful dog! Sorry for your loss...


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Chris:

One year ago, I lost my beloved rescued Rottie, Raven, to cancer. Like Sasha, Raven taught me about her breed and was able to win so many people over from their previous opinion of Rotties. 

I found her along the road in South Carolina and she had never known the inside of a home until I found her. After that, she never wanted for anything and gave my pack guidance and structure. She taught my youngsters the ropes and played very gently with my rescues and fosters throughout the years.

I still miss her terribly and understand your loss. Like Sasha, Raven was suspected to be about twelve when I let her go and I had had the privilege of her company for nine years. 

(((hug))) from another who misses her rescued Rottie

Shannon


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Sasha.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful Sasha today, osteosarcoma is such a dreadful disease. She was very fortunate to have found you and been able to share a loving home with you for so many years. My condolences to you and those who loved her.








God Speed Sasha!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank-you for rescuing her and giving her a wonderful life.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. She looks like she was one very loved lady. You gave her some wonderful years though so hold onto that through this rough time.
Run free at the bridge sweet Sasha, your puppies I am sure met you there with sweet kisses.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss....thank goodness Sasha had you though. I'm sure you gave her more love in the time you had her than she had had all the beginning of her life.
Rosa


----------



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: WVGShepChris:
> 
> Raven taught me about her breed and was able to win so many people over from their previous opinion of Rotties.
> 
> ...


Shannon, your words describe my four years with Sasha. She was apparrantly used as a brood bitch. She never regained a youthful figure in the four years I had her. And her teeth were worn slap off from cleaning babies. When I saw her love for her babies on that cold December day at the shelter, and how she trusted me to handle them, I was in awe. I never dreamed she would complete my gsd pack as she did. She taught many of my foster dogs what it meant to respect the alpha.... and she didn't have to even get up from her place to do it. A look and a soft growl was all it took. She exuded confidence.... unless it came to giving her a bath. She hated water and hid from getting a bath. Thank you for replying and telling me about Raven.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you for sharing Sasha's story in such a descriptive way - it is very easy to imagine what she was like and why her loss is so hard to bear. Thank you, also, for giving her those four years and also for trying to save her son, Ty.

Hugs to you on her loss.








Sasha


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. She sounds like she was a wonderful girl even after her difficult beginning.








Sasha


----------

